# Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße



## Gamer090 (18. September 2016)

*Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*

Hi zusammen

Ausländische Kinder sollen in gewissen Regionen in der Schweiz Deutsch lernen müssen, dafür müssen ihre Eltern sorgen und das nicht irgendwann, sondern bevor ihre Kinder ins Kindergarten kommen! Natürlich wird da nur eine Grundausbildung verlangt, das weitere gibts dann im normalen Unterricht. Die Busse kann bis 1000Fr. sein aber bis jetzt gabe es noch nie eine, 2 halbe Tage pro Woche sind für die Eltern sowieso Kostenlos, das nutzen natürlich viele Eltern aus.

Ist es eine gute Idee mit der Busse und der Pflicht? 

Quelle: 20min

----------

Finde es eine gute Idee aber die Busse bis zu 1000Fr. ist sehr hoch, 100-150Fr. reichen locker und Erfolg haben sie auch schon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Ähhh, ist die Schweiz nicht ein Drei-Nationenstaat mit Deutsch-Französisch-Italienisch als Amtssprachen?
Ja spinnen die jetzt auch? Niemand muss eine Sprache lernen, es wäre besser, aber muss?

Was machen Blinde, Taube, Stumme? Zahlen die auch Bußen?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Das die Schweiz 3 Landessprachen offiziel und 4 Inoffiziel hat stimmt, es geht aber um Ausländer, habe wohl vergessen es zu schreiben, Moment mal.

Und Nein die zahlen sicherlich keine Busse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Ich bin gegen jeden Zwang bei Kindern. Die lernen das im Kindergarten ganz schnell, das dauert wenige wochen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Integration sagt dir was?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Integration sagt dir was?



Was eben auch der Grund für diese Massnahme ist, wenn die Kinder nie richtig Deutsch lernen und dann später auf Jobsuche sind, finden sie unteranderem nichts oder können nicht mal eine Lehre absolvieren, weil sie kein Deutsch können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Freiheitliche Grundordnung sagt Euch etwas? Zwang ist für mich immer problematisch, insbesondere bei Kindern. Wo können Kinder besser eine Sprache lernen, als mit anderen Kindern? Es geht doch nicht um Integration, sondern um Gängelung und darum, es den Kindergärtnern einfacher zu machen. Sollen Kinder darum z.B. ein Jahr später in den Kindergarten gehen? Das wäre absurd und der Integration kontraproduktiv

Für Erwachsene oder zumindest Kinder ab 14 Jahren wäre es mit dem Zwang angemessen, aber nicht bei Dreijährigen. Meine Meinung


----------



## Stryke7 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Busse


Wir sollten wohl erstmal unseren schweizer Freunden die deutsche Sprache korrekt beibringen, wie ich gerade nachgelesen habe denkt man dort selbst von offizieller Seite dass diese Schreibweise in Ordnung wäre 

Daher hier die einfache Version:
"Busse" ->Betonung auf dem doppelten S
"Buße" -> langes U


Aber mal zurück zum Thema:

Das Ziel ist nobel, aber die Umsetzung wirkt doch ein wenig verzweifelt. Wie genau sollen die Eltern ihren Kindern vor dem Kindergartenalter (ich gehe mal davon aus dass dieses auch in der Schweiz mit 3-4 Jahren beginnt)  vernünftig deutsch beibringen (lassen) wenn sie es selbst nicht können? Sprachschulen für Kleinkinder einführen?

Vermutlich wäre es sinnvoller, in Kindergarten und Grundschule verpflichtende Sprachkurse einzuführen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Wenn du nur ein Kind hast, wird es sich den anderen meist anpassen.
Hast du aber eine kleine Gruppe, werden sie oft unter sich bleiben.
Ist bei Erwachsenen genauso.
Wenn du in einem Land oder Gebiet lebst in dem vorwiegend ein bestimmte Sprache gesprochen wird, dann musst du dich anpassen.
Ein Kind das erst spät die in der Schule gesprochene Sprache lernt, wird im Unterricht arge Probleme haben alles zu verstehen. 
So macht man sie teils gezielt zu Aussenseitern und das widerspricht grundsätzlich dem Grundgedanken der Integration.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Ja genau. Alles dem Kindergarten abwälzen wollen. Wie Jom79 schon richtig erkannt hat bleiben mehrere Kinder dann unter sich (Burder + Schwester mehr brauchts gar nicht). 
Ein Kind alleine wird dann Ausenseiter und geht nur sehr ungern in Kindergarten, hat ja auch keine Spielkameraden. Lernen tun sie Deutsch dann auch nicht, er wird ja auch nicht gezwungen mit anderen zu kommunizieren. Wenn er mal von den Erziehern angesprochen wird schaut er einen an wie ein Auto - nur nicht so schnell. 
Wenn die Eltern daheim also kein Deutsch sprechen lernt es das Kind nie oder erst wenn es schon fast wieder zuspät ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Wie lange dauert es bei Kindern mit den Deutsch lernen? zwei Wochen, vier Wochen, sechs Wochen? 
Und so lange schafft man es nicht, die von ihresgleichen zu separieren? Sehr merkwürdig. also lieber
ein Jahr länger warten, bis sie im wöchentlichen Sprachkurs rudimentär Dentsch gelernt haben und
die Bezugspersonen ständig wechseln. Wie ich sagte, ist es kontraproduktiv.

Es scheint mir, keiner von Euch hat Kinder, oder?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es scheint mir, keiner von Euch hat Kinder, oder?



Du kamst mir mit der Frage zuvor, die stell ich dir zurück

Ich selber habe keine Kinder, hab jedoch im Kindergarten gearbeitet mit teils ausländischen Kindern und komischerweiße haben sie die Sprache nicht in 6 Wochen erlernt. 
Sie würden es vielleicht, wenn die Eltern mitmachen würden, aber die denken das sie es im KiGa lernen.
Wenn sie daheim dann wieder russisch etc. sprechen dauert es halt wesentlich länger


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Interessant, du willst die Kinder nicht zu einem Sprachkurs zwingen, aber sie zu separieren ist für dich vollkommen ok.

Btw, nur weil man selber Kinder hat, ist man noch lange kein Experte für ihr Verhalten. 
Klar meinen die meisten Eltern sie machen alles richtig, nur ist dem leider nicht immer so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Du kamst mir mit der Frage zuvor, die stell ich dir zurück


Eines habe ich,  die ist aber auch schon 21 



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Ich selber hab keine Kinder, hab jedoch schon im Kindergarten gearbeitet mit teils ausländischen Kindern und komischerweiße haben sie die Sprache nicht in 6 Wochen erlernt.
> Sie würden es vielleicht, wenn die Eltern mitmachen würden, aber häufig denken die das sie es im KiGa lernen.


Dann hast Du andere Erfahrungen als ich. Vielleicht sehe ich vieles idealisiert und erkenne die realen Probleme nicht.
Wie alt waren denn die ausländischen Kinder und wieviele waren es? Auch die Zeit im Kindergarten ist wichtig. 8h am
Tag wäre schon gut und dann natürlich 8h nur in deutscher Sprache. Und ja, die Eltern müssen mitmachen.

Was passiert aber, wenn die Kinder vorher Deutsch lernen müssen und es ansonsten Bußgelder gibt? Werden die
Kinder dann überhaupt noch in den Kindergarten geschickt? Die Möglichkeit sah ich und darum halte ich den Vorschlag,
der auf den ersten Blick sinnvoll erscheint, mit dem zweiten Blick für kontaproduktiv.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

8 Stunden täglich, vorrausgesetzt natürlich sie waren von den Eltern nicht entschuldigt, weil die Kinder halt nicht mehr wollten (an was das wohl lag.) Sie hatten unterschiedliches Alter zwischen 3 und 6 Jahren manche mit und manche ohne Geschwister.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was passiert aber, wenn die Kinder vorher Deutsch lernen müssen und es ansonsten Bußgelder gibt? Werden die
> Kinder dann überhaupt noch in den Kindergarten geschickt? Die Möglichkeit sah ich und darum halte ich den Vorschlag,
> der auf den ersten Blick sinnvoll erscheint, mit dem zweiten Blick für kontaproduktiv.




In der Schweiz gibt es in den einzelnen Kantonen KiGa Pflicht kindergartenfrei
Basel-Stadt zum Beispiel indem es sich auch im Artikel dreht.


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Und was genau soll das bringen? Geldbeschaffung? 
Eine qualitativ hochwertigere Ausbildung für Betreuerinnen, damit auch der Kimdergarten etwas nützt. Wenn die pädagogisch halbwegs was können, dann kann man Kinder locker dazu bringen, miteinander zu spielen, selbst wenn sie nicht die gleiche Sprache sprechen. Es sind nämlich Kinder, die wollen spielen. 
Aber mit Zwang? So schafft man keine Integration. Angenommen das Kind mit 4 (oder ab wann auch immer Kinder dort in den Kindergarten kommen) will nicht lernen, bestrafst du die Eltern, das wird die Eltern sicher freuen. Und dem Kind wird es egal sein. 
Dann muss man Integration eben anders anpacken. Aber Zwang ist so schön einfach und man gibt die Verantwortung einfach ab. 

Und es sind bei weitem nicht nur Kinder von Einwanderern die schlecht oder kaum Deutsch können. Eine Freundin von mir kann sich damit beschäftigen, sie ist nämlich Grundschullehrerin in Luzern. Und wenn es ein Kind momentan nicht interessiert zu lernen, dann erreichst du mit Zwang gar nichts, schon gar nicht in diesem Alter. Das ist wirklich naiv. So einen Vorschlag hätte ich eher von der AfD erwartet...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und was genau soll das bringen? Geldbeschaffung?
> Eine qualitativ hochwertigere Ausbildung für Betreuerinnen, damit auch der Kimdergarten etwas nützt. Wenn die pädagogisch halbwegs was können, dann kann man Kinder locker dazu bringen, miteinander zu spielen, selbst wenn sie nicht die gleiche Sprache sprechen. Es sind nämlich Kinder, die wollen spielen.



Na sie spielen ja auch, und zwar zu 2 mit den Geschwistern oder wenn sie alleine sind halt alleine. Dank fehlender Sprachkenntnise gibts dann halt häufig Streit (Nur mein Spielzeug etc) und man kann als Erzieher denen sagen was man will; sie verstehen es ja nichtmal.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir kann sich damit beschäftigen, sie ist nämlich Grundschullehrerin in Luzern. Und wenn es ein Kind momentan nicht interessiert zu lernen, dann erreichst du mit Zwang gar nichts, schon gar nicht in diesem Alter.


Damit das nicht passiert sollten sie es auch schon vor dem Kindergarten lernen und nicht erst in der Grundschule. Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Auserdem steht auch im Artikel : "Kinder, die eineinhalb Jahre vor Kindergarteneintritt kaum oder kein Deutsch sprechen, müssen in eine Betreuungseinrichtung. Dies mindestens zwei halbe Tage pro Woche."
Diese Tage sind dort kostenlos. Allein auf die Eltern wird das also nicht abgewälzt


----------



## Leob12 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Na sie spielen ja auch, und zwar zu 2 mit den Geschwistern oder wenn sie alleine sind halt alleine. Dank fehlender Sprachkenntnise gibts dann halt häufig Streit (Nur mein Spielzeug etc) und man kann als Erzieher denen sagen was man will; sie verstehen es ja nichtmal



Wenn die Betreuerinnen dahinter sind, kommt das nicht vor. 
Den Streit gibt es genauso oft auch mit guten Sprachkenntnissen. 
Was willst du eigentlich mit deinen Verallgemeinerungen?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Du weißt aber schon das die ausländischen Kinder nicht die einzigen sind im KiGa?
Man soll sich mit allen Kindern beschäftigen und nicht nur mit einem.
Streit gibt es auch so häufig genug, aber das ist eine weitere Streitquelle.
Welche verallgemeinerung meinst du? Das alle Kinder die kein Deutsch können, kein Deutsch verstehen oder was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> ....


Danke, ich kenne die Schweiz kaum, nur vom Mopedfahren früher, heute ist es Tabu-Zone, da 80 und rabiate Strafen. Früher war ich gerne und lange da, aber gut, die Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wir sollten wohl erstmal unseren schweizer Freunden die deutsche Sprache korrekt beibringen, wie ich gerade nachgelesen habe denkt man dort selbst von offizieller Seite dass diese Schreibweise in Ordnung wäre
> 
> Daher hier die einfache Version:
> "Busse" ->Betonung auf dem doppelten S
> "Buße" -> langes U


Und ich sollte wohl erwähnen das in der Schweiz dieses komische S nicht vorkommt  



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Na sie spielen ja auch, und zwar zu 2 mit den Geschwistern oder wenn sie alleine sind halt alleine. Dank fehlender Sprachkenntnise gibts dann halt häufig Streit (Nur mein Spielzeug etc) und man kann als Erzieher denen sagen was man will; sie verstehen es ja nichtmal.


Und genau deswegen macht es eben Sinn den Kindern die Sprache möglichst früh beizubringen, übrigens in der Schweiz beginnt der Kindergarten mit 5 oder 6, jedenfalls war das mal so als ich im Kindergarten war.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Die Deutsche Sprache früh zu erlernen ist essentiell um nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren, und um in der "neuen" Heimat schneller anerkannt zu werden und mehr interagieren zu können, die Eltern benachteiligen ein Kind wenn sie Möglichkeiten nicht wahrnehmen.
Kinder, besonders kleine Kinder, lernen besonders schnell andere Sprachen, daher ist es für sie bei weitem keine derartige Herausforderung wie für dessen Eltern, was man leider oft übersieht.
In meiner Kindheit kam in der zweiten Klasse ein Ausländer zu uns, er wurde Sprachlich absichtlich ins kalte Wasser geworfen, und hatte sich innerhalb weniger Monate fast denselben Deutschen Sprachschatz angeeignet wie die andern Mitschüler, er war/ist weder ein Sprachliches Genie noch eine Ausnahme.
Ja, Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, aber strafen muss man den Finanziellen Mitteln der Eltern anpassen, wer quasi nur mit dem was er am Lieb trägt ins Land kommt wird derartige Strafen nicht bezahlen können/wollen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Weiß ich nicht bei der Schweiz. Wenn ich danach google finde ich immer Eintrittsjahr mit 4. Genauer gesagt von Kanton zu Kanton ist es anders geregelt aber meistens ist es 4 Jahre. Wo die Ausnahmen sind weiß ich nicht.
Wie auch immer es ist viel zu spät wenn man sich frühstens mit 4 dazu bequemt den Kindern deutsch beizubringen zu wollen und dann auch nur so halbherzig.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Busse ? WTF ? Meinst du Buße ?

Integration heißt das Stichwort.

Klappt bei uns nicht so ganz.

Eine Pflicht zum erlernen der Sprache halte ich für sinnvoll.

Männer und Frauen zusammen.

Wer sich weigert, die Sprache und Gesetze des Landes zu leben und zu akzeptieren >> Permbann!

Weg damit, fertig ist.

Kinder lernen ganz schnell im Kiga die Sprache.

WENN sie von den Erziehern gefördert werden.

Bei uns nicht so der Fall. Da gibt es Kinder, die sind seit 3 Jahren im Kiga und können kein Wort Deutsch...

Wir werden noch sehen, wohin das führt.


----------



## naruto8073 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Meine Meinung! 
Wenn jemand in ein Land zieht, dann muss er die Sprache lernen, sich Integrieren und die Gesetze akzeptieren.


----------



## pedi (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

ich bin absolut dafür, dass es hier auch eingeführt wird, allerdings auch für erwachsene.
es kann nicht angehen, dass man 10 jahre und länger im land ist, und kaum deutsch kann.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Busse ? WTF ? Meinst du Buße ?



Ich hab das auch erst nicht verstanden.
Wieso sollte man mit Bussen drohen?
 Lieber Taxi fahren. 

Wobei das sowieso alles nonsens ist.
Kinder gehen in den Kindergarten oder Schule. Da lernen sie die Sprache sowieso.


----------



## Seeefe (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kinder gehen in den Kindergarten oder Schule. Da lernen sie die Sprache sowieso.



Naja, vor allem Kinder aus Familien, in denen zu Hause kein Deutsch gesprochen wird, sprechen bzw. behreschen ein sehr schlechtes Deutsch. Entweder endet dies dann in einem kaum der deutschen Sprache mächtig oder einem Slang, bei dem sich Schiller und Goethe 100-mal im Grab umdrehen.

Man meint natürlich, die Schulen wirken dem entgegen, allerdings wird dagegen von Klasse zu Klasse immer weniger unternommen, um dem entgegenzuwirken. Wenn Kinder oder Jugendliche schlechtes Deutsch sprechen und schreiben, gibt es in der Schule nur einen Fehlerquotienten, der die Note abstuft, ist dieser zu hoch. Aktuell wird man also bestraft, anstatt das einem geholfen wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



pedi schrieb:


> es kann nicht angehen, dass man 10 jahre und länger im land ist, und kaum deutsch kann.


Warum kann das nicht angehen und welche Konsequenzen soll es haben?
Ich hatte einen englischen Kollegen, der war über 15 Jahre in Berlin, 
und sein Deutsch war so schlecht, dass er kein Taxi rufen konnte.
Er war einer der wichtigsten Kollegen, der wunderbare Arbeit leistete,
flog aber jedes Wochende zur Familie nach London.

Wo ist das Problem? Warum sollte man diesen Menschen des Landes
verweisen? Diesen ganzen kleingeistigen AfD Fritzen gehen mir immer
mehr auf den Senkel. Damit meine ich keinen im Forum, sondern die
Stimmung und die Ideologische Grütze, die von bestimmten Gruppen
verbreitet wird. Globalisierung kommt bei Gartenzwergen nicht an,
Sie vertreiben mit ihren Aktionen immer mehr wichtige Geschäftspartner 
aus Deutschland.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



pedi schrieb:


> ich bin absolut dafür, dass es hier auch eingeführt wird, allerdings auch für erwachsene.
> *es kann nicht angehen, dass man 10 jahre und länger im land ist, und kaum deutsch kann.*



Oder in der zweiten *Generation*, oder in den Dritten....



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum kann das nicht angehen und welche Konsequenzen soll es haben?
> Ich hatte einen englischen Kollegen, der war über 15 Jahre in Berlin,
> und sein Deutsch war so schlecht, dass er kein Taxi rufen konnte.
> Er war einer der wichtigsten Kollegen, der wunderbare Arbeit leistete,
> flog aber jedes Wochende zur Familie nach London.



Ich glaube nicht, dass er Menschen wie Deinen Kollegen meint. So  einen Kollegen hatte ich auch, seit vielen Jahren in Deutschland, aber  sein Deutsch war unterirdisch. Aber auf englisch ging es perfekt und  entspannter für beide Seiten.

AfD kann man mögen oder nicht, aber die Integration in Deutschland ist an vielen Stellen als gescheitert anzusehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*

Bitte keine afd Diskussion hier, die rechtsgerichtete Partei lebt von der aktuellen angst und Unentschlossenheit der Bürger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Zeiss schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass er Menschen wie Deinen Kollegen meint.


Aber Gesetze treffen alle. Darum ist quasi alles aus AfD-Munden gequierlte
und unausgegörene ..... (_beliebiges Schimpfwort einsetzen_)

Für einen deutschen Pass halte ich einen Deutschtest für sinnvoll, aber doch
 nicht für Kriegsflüchtlinge, die nach drei Jahren wieder gehen wollen. Darum
kann man unterschiedlich vorgehen und muss nach den angestrebten Zielen
der Flüchtlinge fragen. Wer einen Schweizer oder Deutschen Pass anstrebt,
kann und sollte natürlich andere Voraussetzungen, Förderungen und auch
entsprechenden Druck erfahren.


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Busse*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich sollte wohl erwähnen das in der Schweiz dieses komische S nicht vorkommt





> Und ich sollte wohl erwähnen, dass dieses komische Sz in der Schweiz nicht vorkommt



Aber Kommas habt ihr in der Schweiz doch hoffentlich 
Naja, ich habe den Threadtitel trotzdem mal angepasst, sonst kriegt die Polizei demnächst noch besorgte Anrufe, dass ihr Schweizer ausländische Kinder mit Bussen überfahren wollt


----------



## cryon1c (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*

Naja als jemand der selbst eingewandert ist und mehrere Sprachen spricht, kann ich sagen: ja, es muss sein.
Aber ohne Strafen. Ohne Druck. Nur mit Förderung. 
Man darf das nicht auf Kindergärten abschieben und auch nicht auf Schulen. Diese sind darauf ausgerichtet, heimische Kinder zu unterrichten, die schon eine Grundlage haben. Wenn die Kids aber höchstens "Mama" sagen können, funktioniert das nicht. 

Die Kids sind aber nicht so das Problem. Erwachsene muss man schon zwingen die Sprache zu lernen. Nicht halbwegs irgendwie, sondern richtig - damit sie nach einigen Jahren mit jedem mithalten können die hier das ganze Leben verbracht haben.


----------



## Zeiss (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für einen deutschen Pass halte ich einen Deutschtest für sinnvoll, aber doch
> nicht für Kriegsflüchtlinge, die nach drei Jahren wieder gehen wollen.



Auch die Flüchtlinge wurden nicht gemeint...

_Ich_ habe von Menschen, die in der zweiten oder gar dritten Generation hier leben und immernoch ein absolut beschissenes Deutsch sprechen...

Ich habe auch schon dem einen oder anderen die Freundschaft gekündigt deswegen. Da kommt ein Satz "ich benutze diese Sprache um zu arbeiten", jö, aber dann möchtest Du sie auch beherrschen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*



Zeiss schrieb:


> _Ich_ habe von Menschen, die in der zweiten oder gar dritten Generation hier leben und immernoch ein absolut beschissenes Deutsch sprechen...
> Ich habe auch schon dem einen oder anderen die Freundschaft gekündigt deswegen..


Von wem sollen sie es lernen, wenn alle den Kontakt abbrechen würden, weil es nicht perfekt ist?

Wenn jemand etwas nicht lernen will, ist das seine freie Entscheidung. Ich kann auch nicht verstehen,
warum sich nicht jeder Deutsche hinsetzt und sein Abitur schafft. Handlanger brauchen wir hier nicht
mehr. Soll man darum Bussgelder verhängen, wenn deutsche Schüler in Klausuren durchfallen oder
ist es ihr gutes Recht, eigene Prioritäten zu setzen? Ich emfinde die freie Entscheidungsgewalt als
sehr  wichtig.

Das war jetzt nur ein überspitztes Beispiel, aber z.B. Sprachen lernen nicht alle gleich schnell und gut. 
Einigen fällt es zu, anderen, wie meinem früherem Kollegen aus England, gar nicht. Er meinte, er hätte
 es in vielen Kursen versucht, aber es bleibt nicht drin. Soll man ihn darum bestrafen? Glücklich ist
er mit dem Zustand selber nicht, aber er erkennt seine Grenzen.

Was ist denn notwendiges, gutes und perfektes Deutsch? Der Kioskbesitzer um die Ecke ist seit
vierzig Jahren hier, sein Wortschaft ca. 200 Worte groß. Er ist freundlich, herzlich und man kann
sich verständigen. Zum Amt geht er mit seinen Kindern, die können Deutsch sehr gut. Wirklich
gutes Deutsch beherrscht aber hier im Land kaum noch jemand, selbst Nachrichtensprecher
machen gehäuft massive Fehler. 

Die Sprache wird bei uns weiterhin zur gesellschaftlichen Differenzierung genutzt. Ich kann je nach
 Bedarf immer eine Schippe drauflegen. Hier im Forum pault man ein wenig rum, dass  ist mehr Slang 
als Sprache, für wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen wird es eine ganz andere Sprache, auf offiziellen 
Empfängen entfernen sich Sprache und Gestik noch weiter vom Slang. Ich habe mich aus der dieser 
Welt abgekoppelt, weil es mir viel zu gekünzelt ist, aber genau dort erlebt man Feinheiten der Sprache, 
die, so postuliere ich, 95% der Foristen verborgen bleibt.

 Können darum 95% der Deutschen ihre eigene Sprache nur rudimentär? Zur Sprache gehört Bildung,
und daran hapert es. Die Deutschen treten immer nach unten auf jene, die noch schlechter sind,
anstatt nach oben zu schauen und selber weiter zu kommen. Aber der humboldsche Humanismus
ist weitestgehend aus unserer Kultur vertrieben werden, was ich sehr bedauerlich finde.


----------



## Placebo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*

Kinder, die nicht deutsch können, sind nur das sichtbare Ergebnis gescheiterter Integration, nicht die Ursache. Deshalb halte ich die Idee, ihre Deutschkenntnisse zu messen, und danach Strafen zu verteilen, generell für falsch. Wenn ich in einem Land leben und arbeiten will, sollte ich dessen Sprache zumindest so beherrschen, dass ich damit den generellen Alltag meistern kann. Egal, ob das jetzt die Schweiz, Deutschland oder China ist. Deshalb: bei den Erwachsenen anfangen.

Die Strafe an sich ist auch nicht so toll, weil sie einmalig weh tut und das wars dann. Ich fände es sinnvoller, z.B. nur 100-200€ zu verlangen und davon Kurse und Materialien für die "Blutenden" zu finanzieren. Und mit diesem Prozess eben so lange (den Erwachsenen, nicht den Kindern!) auf den Geist gehen, bis sie ein gewisses Sprachniveau erreicht haben.

Deshalb halte ich die Strafe für zu gering - aber eben nicht aus finanzieller, sondern aus psychologischer Sicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Kinder müssen Deutsch lernen, sonst droht Buße*



Placebo schrieb:


> Kinder, die nicht deutsch können, sind nur das sichtbare Ergebnis gescheiterter Integration, nicht die Ursache.


Richtig, und diese Methode ist eigentlich die einzige Lösung, wenn die Kinder nicht früh Deutsch lernen wie sollen sie später Arbeit finden oder eine Ausbildung absolvieren? Da werden Deutschkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt und wenn sie die Sprache nicht können, dann müssen sie bei den Eltern leben so lange sie es sich leisten können. Kann sein das die Eltern dann Geld vom Staat bekommen aber genau das ist das Problem, der Staat hat wichtigere Probleme als Eltern Geld für Kinder zu geben die die Sprache nicht richtig gelernt haben.


----------

